# SB Extigy

## bakgwailo

Has anyone got a SB Extigy to work under linux? I am contumplating buying one for my laptop since its basically the only way to update its crappy audio, but I read on creative's site that there are no linux drivers for it. Anyone know if it can be gotten to work under linux? Thanks!

----------

## Forge

There most likely never will be any Linux support for that thing, in any way, shape, or form. Sorry.

----------

## delta407

Things aren't quite that bleak. Correct, no driver exists, but Creative isn't donig anything to hinder the development of one. So, it is possible that someone would write a driver for it.

It's unlikely, and probably not any time soon, but possible.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bakgwailo

After mucking around in google for awhile, I came upon the alsa-devel mail list where there was a lengthy thread on USB Audio, ie creative's. So far in the CVS of Alsa (this is from the mailing list), it appears that the thing atleast will make sounds, and the Alsa developers seem to be making very fast headway on it. The module is snd-usb-audio. Now the big question is how hard is it to use alsa cvs under gentoo ^_^

----------

## Forge

bakgwailo - Wow. Holy shat. You've shocked me half to death. Really?

delta407 - They're also not providing any DDKs, sample code, or even useful specs. Creative's MO is to ignore or stonewall development on things they don't care about till it's almost done anyway, then swoop in, fill in the last missing bits, and claim full credit, ala emu10k1 driver.

----------

## bakgwailo

heres the link : http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg03118.html

like all mailing list things its a bit cluttered, and I think this is the first post of it. Later on it says how some people have gotten the Extigy to work. Its also somewhat old, somewhere at the end there is a part saying for they were going to chose a USB audio standard by June to use. I might be picking an Extigy up on friday, so I will let you know how it turns out ^_^. Also, is there any way to use the Alsa CVS instead of gentoo's packages, but still have it registered in gentoo? Thanks!

----------

## chimy

there is a specific driver for the extigy. even the remote should work...

http://www.cs.umass.edu/~cochran/

i didnt get it to work, I mean not even with the snd-usb-audio  :Smile:  but Im just a bit f00lish i guess.

it works, I know... not here, but I saw extigy's working

cu

----------

## duncan

anyone had any more luck with this?

reason being that it worked fine with redhat 9.

no idea why... just did a full install, though occasionally i'd get a complaint in which case an insmod soundcore woul get me back up.

----------

## duncan

OMFG:

It's working with no real effort

can't say 100% exactly which bits made it work, i'd already installed the emu10K1 drivers.

using genkernel... so hotplug as well.

then recompiled the kernel with everything as modules... including SBLive support and OSS.

installed all the alsa stuff.

rebooted and heard the sweet sweet sound of kde starting.

so chuffed as the extigy does sound much better than my Soundblaster Live.

congrats to the gentoo team.

next step, see if I can get it all working on my laptop.

----------

## TenPin

 *Quote:*   

> There most likely never will be any Linux support for that thing, in any way, shape, or form. Sorry.

 

...

 *Quote:*   

> It's working with no real effort 

 

Don't you just love linux   :Wink: 

----------

## elpierco

Anyone get the extigy working with ALSA support.  I am having the problem of very little gain...I can turn the gain on my Klipsch up almost 80% and the volume is not loud.  I tried for a couple of days on and off to get alsa support working but no luck.  Any ideas...Thanks

----------

## Forge

Yeah, I'm impressed that so much progress was made in a year.

Wonder what Extigy support is up to now?

----------

## quickshiftin

Exitigy  finally working.  I haven't tried a capture with it and the on board controls aren't working yet, but at least I have sound.  Next is to get streaming audio from the Beta Lounge working

----------

## nukem996

WAIT!!!! Before you get the Exitigy you may want to look at/into the Audigy 2 ZS Notebook. Its a pcmcia card and is much smaller then the exitigy. It might work alot better for your laptop.[/url]

----------

## Josh_B

 *nukem996 wrote:*   

> WAIT!!!! Before you get the Exitigy you may want to look at/into the Audigy 2 ZS Notebook. Its a pcmcia card and is much smaller then the exitigy. It might work alot better for your laptop.[/url]

 

PCMCIA sound support for Linux is virtually non-existent, and there's not much motivation to fix this so far.  I looked into this a while ago hoping there would be support, but no dice.

----------

